

Welcome to Swift - tilt
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/LandingPage/index.html

======
dang
Buried as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835099).
(The idea is to have one discussion per major announcement on the front page.)

------
Touche
Is this garbage collected? I assume so, but it doesn't explicitly say so.

~~~
virtue3
"Swift pairs increased type safety with type inference, restricts direct
access to pointers, and automatically manages memory—making it easy to create
secure, stable software."

So... something under the hood for sure.

edit: Users ARC for sure:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documenta...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/AutomaticReferenceCounting.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014097-CH20-XID_50)

